# Ip arimidex legit??



## aNgRyNoOdLeZ (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey bros, I got my arimidex today  it's ip and they are little purple round little pills.. 1 mg. Anyone ever use these before??


----------



## alan84 (Oct 22, 2010)

I've got the same, it's fine man. Make sure u run it through ur whole cycle. Take 1 pill eod. Good luck with ur cycle


----------



## aNgRyNoOdLeZ (Oct 22, 2010)

alan84 said:


> I've got the same, it's fine man. Make sure u run it through ur whole cycle. Take 1 pill eod. Good luck with ur cycle



"Thx".... Last few cycles I ran I found I am prone to retain water :-( so I'm hoping to alleviate some if not all of the bloat.. If you don't mind me asking what are you running for your pct??


----------



## alan84 (Oct 22, 2010)

I will be taking clomid. I heard one can take arimedix as pct as well, since it raises test levels by approximatley 10%. But I'm not gonna do that bro.


----------



## alan84 (Oct 22, 2010)

Also, since arimedix blocks estrogen, u will have way less water retntion by running arimedix through out the entire cycle. I'm in week 4 of my cycle, and don't really have any water. Just solid gains bro


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 23, 2010)

I would look at dropping to 0.5 EOD. Some say that you can do 0.5 every 3 days and be ok. You dont want to stop all the estrogen. A little is good. Some say to take in PCT others say only if needed.


----------



## aNgRyNoOdLeZ (Oct 23, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I would look at dropping to 0.5 EOD. Some say that you can do 0.5 every 3 days and be ok. You dont want to stop all the estrogen. A little is good. Some say to take in PCT others say only if needed.


How do I split a 1mg tiny pill to .05? I'm pretty sure I need to run an AI during considering my last cycles I bloated like a fish..lol


----------

